# Jochum Bruckner DG remasters



## merlinus (Apr 12, 2014)

I know there is a DG box of Jochum Bruckner 1-9, but am wondering if there are later remasterings of these discs (individually)?


----------



## Itullian (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't seen any.


----------



## billeames (Jan 17, 2014)

I watch these things carefully, and have not seen any. Italy is releasing a combined box with Beethoven and Brahms, I doubt it is remastered.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

billeames said:


> I watch these things carefully, and have not seen any. Italy is releasing a combined box with Beethoven and Brahms, I doubt it is remastered.


O.P hasn't been in since 2014


----------

